# drag tires for the street on my 05 gto



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

hey guys,
I have an 05 that I just had the Peders drag race suspention kit put on. It will be redy for me to pick up today. I have them looking for rear wheels and tires (drag radeil) for me and thay are not shere if the tire will fit with an OEM wheel. So do I go with an after markit wheel or use an OEM wheel? I would like it to look as stock as I can. I like the car to be a street sleeper. Also I will not be useing drag bags if I don't have to. I also think the tire is a 275. Any help would be nice thanks.
Matts60gto :cool


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

matts60gto said:


> hey guys,
> I have an 05 that I just had the Peders drag race suspention kit put on. It will be redy for me to pick up today. I have them looking for rear wheels and tires (drag radeil) for me and thay are not shere if the tire will fit with an OEM wheel. So do I go with an after markit wheel or use an OEM wheel? I would like it to look as stock as I can. I like the car to be a street sleeper. Also I will not be useing drag bags if I don't have to. I also think the tire is a 275. Any help would be nice thanks.
> Matts60gto :cool


Most Drag radial tires suck as a daily Driver tire. They are good on dry roads but when those roads turn wet, they are terrible. I think you can go as large as a 265 on stock wheel. maybe even a 275


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't drive the gto every day and it is almost never out in the rain. So that isn't going to be a problem for me. I am just looking for more traction on the track and street. The only thing I have done to the car is the drag suspention from pedders. I do plan on geting the full SLP SS exhost with hedders and a cold air intake. but more to come later. 
thanks for the help,
matts60gto :cool


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

Get Firefox, for reals. lol


----------

